# "Brain Lock" by Jeffrey Schwartz



## andymania (Mar 19, 2005)

Has anyone read this book? I know it was recommended to me by one of you guys and I got it in the library yesterday.

Has this book helped you at all with obsessive monitoring and thinking?

-Andy


----------



## tenthdoctor (Feb 4, 2008)

That book saved my life when my OCD was out of control.


----------

